# Grilled chicken: Foreman vs a real grill



## Amarox (Dec 3, 2008)

*Alright, here's the dilemma:*

I generally eat salads for lunch, in those salads I like to have grilled chicken. I've been buying Tyson Grilled Chicken Breast Strips; but, I'm thinking it would probably be cheaper and not really all that hard to just grill the chicken myself. Well, if it were with a George Foreman grill, that is.

So, it's a two part question, really...

First, for those that own or have owned a George Foreman grill and a real grill, _is there a noticeable difference in the taste between grilled chicken cooked via those two mediums. If so, please explain._

Now, the next question I have is just simply: _What makes good grilled chicken?_

The way I have it in my mind would be you just have the boneless skinless chicken breasts and then you grill them, and that's the end of it. I suppose if you used a real grill you'd want to wipe down the grill with olive oil first to prevent sticking. And on a George Foreman grill you'd just... stick it in there?

_Is there any kind of seasoning that's supposed to happen or anything like that? Is there something special you're supposed to do to make it soft and juicy?_

Also, keep in mind that thisis going in a salad, and not going to just be eaten as grilled chicken by itself. If that makes a difference --- I don't know.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Dec 3, 2008)

A Foreman grill can't give you the same smokey flavor of a real grill...not that a Foreman grill will produce poor results, especially since you're just going to use it in a salad. Either way, a little marinade or seasoning can go a long way. As far as the soft and juicy part...just don't overcook it.


----------



## Lisar (Dec 3, 2008)

bowlingshirt said:


> A Foreman grill can't give you the same smokey flavor of a real grill...not that a Foreman grill will produce poor results, especially since you're just going to use it in a salad. Either way, a little marinade or seasoning can go a long way. As far as the soft and juicy part...just don't overcook it.



I agree the foreman wont give you the actual grilled taste. But I have both at home and use both depends on my mood.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 4, 2008)

I find I get great results with my cast iron grill pan.... This is the closest I can get to "grilled" indoors (I have a charcoal weber and a wood burning fire pit but not a gas grill so I wont fire them up for just a few breasts). I am not big on countertop contraptions like the foreman. The grill pan is pretty easy on cleanup and gives you nice grillmarks and allows you to cook at a high heat so you get the juicy inside and the "grilled" texture outside.

I find I get the best results by slicing a de-boned breast horizontally into 2 thinner pieces the thick breasts are harder to get fully cooked on the inside without burning the outside.

If I have time I marinate but sometimes I skip that step.  I find coating the chicken in olive oil (wipe the grill down in oil too), a splash of lemon (or any citrus), s&p and maybe some seasoning of choice (often herbs de provance) will yield a tasty quick breast that is perfect fo slicing up for salads, wraps etc. I stay away from the stickey honey or maple based glazes that I tend to use on the   ouside grill with the grillpan as it complicates cleanup... to do this I would grill... then glaze and finish in the oven broiler.

I have 2 grillpans one enameled (le creuset) and one raw  CI. I prefer the raw CI and have better results. The main key is flipping the breast when it releases and not too early (I get impatient) thats when you get stickage... and that sucks.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 4, 2008)

While there are differences between a Foreman grilled chicken and a grilled chiclen, I think the Foreman will give you better results than the Tyson grilled chicken.

There are all kinds of poultry seasoning blends available in the market.


----------



## TheFanatic (Dec 10, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> While there are differences between a Foreman grilled chicken and a grilled chiclen, I think the Foreman will give you better results than the Tyson grilled chicken.
> 
> There are all kinds of poultry seasoning blends available in the market.




Great post.  


If you are doing this for a salad, I don't know if that smoke flavor is what you want anyway.  It could overpower the rest of the meal.  Get creative with rubs and seasonings and use the foreman.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 10, 2008)

We like to take several chicken breasts, put them in a zip lock bag and add some evoo,lime,lemon or orange juice and a little zest, some crushed garlic maybe one small clove crushed and either honey or some brown sugar, just a little to give a hint of sweetness..I use my pannini grill but have a GF and use that at times...Either way the chicken will make a wonderful addition to a salad or a sandwich.
kadesma


----------

